# buying second hand car



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

Does anyone know a reputable second hand car dealers in marbella area, as i am looking for a second hand car .

i dont want any high end cars just a standard convertable or standard 4by 4 or an economical car...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've used Redline Estepona Poligono to maintain and repair my LR Discovery for years.
This year I bought a Freelander from them...excellent condition inside and out, good runner but like its new owner has a few miles on the clock.
I would recommend them from personal experience. They are always busy, which is a good sign...Juan deals with Spanish speakers, Ian with the rest.
But I stress...it's my personal experience.
Beware of another used car dealer not very far away from Redline, do not be lured by its colourful advertising of what are flashy but trashy old cars shined up to look like new.


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> I've used Redline Estepona Poligono to maintain and repair my LR Discovery for years.
> This year I bought a Freelander from them...excellent condition inside and out, good runner but like its new owner has a few miles on the clock.
> I would recommend them from personal experience. They are always busy, which is a good sign...Juan deals with Spanish speakers, Ian with the rest.
> But I stress...it's my personal experience.
> Beware of another used car dealer not very far away from Redline, do not be lured by its colourful advertising of what are flashy but trashy old cars shined up to look like new.


Thanks for this info..

Have you been in spain for long.
I am moving in december


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Michael Ennis said:


> Thanks for this info..
> 
> Have you been in spain for long.
> I am moving in december


Seven years, ten years out of UK.


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

cant seem to find the redline web site..

have you a direct web site address

thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

No, I don't know that they have one. It's a fairly small repairing garage, no showroom. The cars they sell are usually ones they have bought from clients so they have already worked on them and know the history. Ian is very much into trekking and that kind of thing, often takes parties to Morocco to do man things like crossing deserts.
I have a number...951318151 They usually have a couple of LRs or RangeRovers old and newish for sale.


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> No, I don't know that they have one. It's a fairly small repairing garage, no showroom. The cars they sell are usually ones they have bought from clients so they have already worked on them and know the history. Ian is very much into trekking and that kind of thing, often takes parties to Morocco to do man things like crossing deserts.
> I have a number...951318151 They usually have a couple of LRs or RangeRovers old and newish for sale.


Thanks for that..

I did find website and virtually nothing on it..

Are second hand LRs and Range Rovers cheap to run on insurance and tax,
and i also get the impression that second hand cars are quiet expensive in spain. more so than in ireland and possibly uk also as you would know more than i would..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Michael Ennis said:


> Thanks for that..
> 
> I did find website and virtually nothing on it..
> 
> ...


Tax for the Discovery is €99 a year. Insurance under €400 with free fully comp as loyalty bonus.
I bought the Discovery on Spanish plates from a reputable LHD dealer in the UK and had it deliveredto Prague where I was living then drove it to Spain. I would have paid a lot more for it if I'd bought it here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Redline has an Audi Quattro listed, I think,it's Ian's wife's car. Nice car but would be half the price asked in the UK.
But this is Spain....


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Michael Ennis said:


> Does anyone know a reputable second hand car dealers in marbella area, as i am looking for a second hand car .
> 
> i dont want any high end cars just a standard convertable or standard 4by 4 or an economical car...


LHD, Left hand drive Cars for Sale, Costa del Sol cars, Axar Cars, Car delivery, Car dealers 

May be worth a look ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

VFR said:


> LHD, Left hand drive Cars for Sale, Costa del Sol cars, Axar Cars, Car delivery, Car dealers
> 
> May be worth a look ?


A very close look...
In February I bought a car from a British company with a website like that and with all the 'guarantees'...no fines, all paperwork supplied. This company had a big showroom, no cars in compounds like Axar.
I was lucky. I got my €5000 money back. The car had a fake MOT. and incomplete paperwork. God knows why I was lucky as I've since met several people who were sold dodgy cars but got nowhere when they complained. ( i got a bottle of champagne and chocolates plus money but then I'm an evil ***** when angry).
So I would ask around before buying, wherever you go. The guys at Redline know 
me too well to try to pull a fast one.
If anyone is curious to know the identity of the rogue sales place pm me.


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> Redline has an Audi Quattro listed, I think,it's Ian's wife's car. Nice car but would be half the price asked in the UK.
> But this is Spain....


what kind of price is she asking....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Michael Ennis said:


> what kind of price is she asking....


10k euros, all paperwork included. If it's Lisa's car, it's in excellent condition, I've been in it, but as I said at Spanish prices.
You can see it on their website.


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

VFR said:


> LHD, Left hand drive Cars for Sale, Costa del Sol cars, Axar Cars, Car delivery, Car dealers
> 
> May be worth a look ?


Thanks ver for your help..


----------

